# Forum Question



## infinity (Oct 12, 2006)

wondering if this is just me but every time I go on the forum (at home, at uni and on my mobile) - when I click on a post that is dark (unread), it doesn't change to the 'read' colour until I go back to the main window. It used to change back when u went back a page. Hard to explain- anyway, is it just me?


----------



## ASH (Oct 12, 2006)

usally ] u have 2 refresh to updade the page


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

This board has a bunch of quirks that seem to come and go at least for me. You learn to live with them.


----------



## Ian (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, I think maybe there might be some problems with the session ID's.

Odd.


----------

